
The bad news on human nature, in 10 findings from psychology - zerogvt
https://aeon.co/ideas/the-bad-news-on-human-nature-in-10-findings-from-psychology
======
bitwize
How about: We publish flawed studies with poor reproducibility.

I'd like to see how reproducible the studies cited here are before drawing any
dire conclusions about humanity.

------
woodandsteel
What a dumb article. The fact is that human beings can be good or bad,
rational or irrational. That being the case, what we need to understand is
what makes the difference, so we can make efforts to maximize the good
behavior and minimize the bad. I don't see how anyone can disagree with that.

------
ncmncm
However bad the quality of the experiments, the truth is probably worse than
they suggest -- in some cases.

It is also true that violent crime is on a long-term decline, and there are
people everywhere looking for a way to make things better. Provide such a way
and people will flock to it.

